# Dennis Hopper in Romero's Next "Dead" Movie!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

According to the story on The Horror Channel's web site, Dennis Hopper has signed on to be in George Romero's upcoming Fourth Dead movie, "Land of the Dead".

This is the first time a "real" actor has been in one of Romero's Dead movies.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

More casting news to this fourth in the Dead series, we not only have Hopper but John Leguizamo, Simon *(The Ring 2)* Baker, Robert Joy and the daughter of one of those Italian Schlockmeisters I'm always going on about, Asia Argento. Argento is a lovely woman, I just hope she shaves those armpits, if not, I'll have a hard time watching this.

Filming begins Oct. 11 in Toronto, Canada. More good news is that Universal will be distributing it. About time some big studio is giving Romero a much deserved break. Argento, Baker and Leguizamo will be playing soldiers doing battle with the ravenous hordes of the walking dead. This should be a real kick in the ass. Love them Zombies!


----------

